# new at trapping much needed advice



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

well ive talked to some nice people on here and some say coyote are not the best starter animal and looking at it i agree, but i did catch one **** im very happy about but now its winter i htink there held up and i dont want to sit in the house all day.
what would good way to use the old skinned **** for bait i was thinking letting it sit out maybe wire it to a log so they cant run of with it and set a coilspring with a sent post down wind.
also what would a ideal location be to try this?
any imput will be much appreciated.

thanks, vinny


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I have always had the best luck putting larger carcasses in cattails or soil bank. I'll be real honest with ya. I have tried **** carcasses for bait and I cant say that I ever caught anything of off them. Beaver carcasses have always worked very well for me.


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the info ND trapper


----------

